# How much should I expect to spend at a convention?



## Diesel_ (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm going to Midwest Furfest, and it's going to be my first convention (super excited for it). I'm curious on what kind of stuff is usually sold at cons and how much I moola I should bring with me. I'm assuming it's expensive as I heard all cons can be, but I'm curious to hear what your guys' advice for money expenditure would be.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 29, 2014)

It's hard to give you a number figure to go by because you also should factor in costs such as the hotel, food, booze (if you're legal) and maybe some spare cash on the side in case of an emergency (say, your flight home is delayed due to weather and you have to spend a night at a hotel or something).

Most dealer's dens/artists alleys are the same: many artists offering all sorts of commissions. These can range from artwork and badges to stuff like plushies, kigurumis, and even fursuits. Try to give yourself a number limit and say something to yourself like "I won't spend more than X on blahblahblah" because it can be easy to go overboard. If you hit your limit, stop. Don't forget that many booths will have business cards out so you an take one and add them to your watch list (and possibly commission later if you want, when you have more funds.)

I spent roughly $500 at this past Furpocalypse, but most of that went to the hotel room (it was a king suite), food and booze. The rest was on artwork commissions and some con swag, plus a moment of weakness at that one both with the wall of plush.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 29, 2014)

It depends on how much you've willing to spend. I managed to enjoy my first furcon for under $150. But I know how to squeeze a quarter til the eagle screams. (I've gotten less cheap since then.) If you intend to purchase things in the artist alley/dealers den, depending on what you want  will affect how much you need to bring. In the artist alleys I've been to prices usually $20-60 for artwork. Other items are harder to estimate. 

If someone has something you like but you don't have enough cash just get a business card or their FA name. (Be careful not to loose them. I'm still trying to find an artist that I bought a badge from back at Oklacon.) Most people will be willing to do business later as long as you're willing to cover shipping for material goods.


----------



## Domino369 (Dec 3, 2014)

I budget for excess, so $100. I rarely ever buy anything anymore, so that $100 usually goes to food and I come home with $70. Take advantage of pizzas, they're the easiest and cheapest to split. Really though, it can range from $0-$1000 depending on how liberal you are with your money.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I spent about $250 at my first con. Again, mostly hotel and food. 
You can save money by bringing your own foods and snacks (I snuck in trail mix at the con, still ended up eating out quite more than I intended), sharing a hotel with other people, finding a cheaper hotel in the area if you don't mind commuting, and budgeting your spending limits ahead of time.


----------

